# Gift ideas?



## SaraD (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi There! 
I'm just wondering if anyone has any Christmas gift suggestions for my husband? He's been a machinist for about 10 years now and it is definitely his passion. I know nothing about machining... at all, but I know a gift that has to do with machining would be the best kind of gift I could give. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## killswitch505 (Nov 23, 2018)

My girlfriend pick me up a really nice tool apron last year maybe something like that. Men tend to like to buy their own tools


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi Sara,
i'm sure if you were to get him a gift card for Ebay/Amazon or a tool supplier, 
your husband could find the tools he'd like 

+1 on the new shop apron
they really have some nice ones these days

if your husband likes old books, get him a vintage Machinery's Handbook- maybe a 10th edition or somewhere around there
(i know i'd want something like that )


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 23, 2018)

Anything that says Starrett or Brown and Sharpe on it.....


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 23, 2018)

Agree about tooling - most people are pretty particular about that sort of thing, not to mention being more likely to fault the tool if they didn't purchase it themselves.

The Village Press _Projects _books, or something more whimisical like Bulgin's _Puzzles and Peculiarities from the Machine Shop_, might make for a fun surprise. Or might not, some people dislike books.

Hmm, a McMaster-Carr gift card...


----------



## francist (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi Sara

Just thinking if you were contemplating gift card, KBC Tools or Lee Valley Tools will both ship within Canada. Some of the other more popular places may not ship out of the US anymore, so just something to think about.

-frank


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 23, 2018)

Cooter Brown said:


> Anything that says Starrett or Brown and Sharpe on it.....



LOL . I agree !


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 23, 2018)

SaraD said:


> Hi There!
> I'm just wondering if anyone has any Christmas gift suggestions for my husband? He's been a machinist for about 10 years now and it is definitely his passion. I know nothing about machining... at all, but I know a gift that has to do with machining would be the best kind of gift I could give. Thanks for the help in advance!




Does your husband ever mention tools that he would like to add to his collection?  Even if you don't really understand what they are, 
if you remember what they're called, you can check here and someone can translate for you.


----------

